# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigracioni në Angli__Lajme të ndryshme.

## Shijaksi-London

Të rinjtë shqiptarë luftë njëri tjetrin në zemër të Londrës                          

Festat shqiptare  të  përgjakura

Shtatë të plagosur në lokalin SOUND

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu


Një tjetër festë shqiptare në Londër, një tjetër natë e përgjakshme me shtatë persona të plagosur.
SOUND  një ndër lokalet e natës më me emër në qendër të Londrës është kthyer në një arenë përleshje të dhunshme mes të rinjve shqiptarë.
Supozohej të ishte një festë argëtuese me muzikë shqiptare por një sherr banal mes dy grupeve që mësohet të jenë nga Tropoja dhe Burreli e ka përgjakur atë.
Si gjithmonë shkaku tejet banal. Ngacmim femrash.
Mësohet  se njëri prej djemve nga Tropoja i kërkoi një cigare një vajze që ishte e dashura e një djali nga Burreli. Kjo është marr si ngacmim.
Kaq ka mjaftuar për të nisur një betejë të vërtëtë alla shqiptarçe.
Disa të pranishëm në këtë festë i thanë gazetës Shqip  se rreth  30 veta nga të dy grupet filluan të godasin njëri tjetrin me çtë mundeshin.  Kudo shikoje gjak, gota, shishe dhe tavlla duhani  që thyheshin në kokat e njerëzve. Të gjithë shtyheshin në ashensor për të dalë nga salla tha një vajzë e quajtur Sabina.
Forca të shumta policie kanë rrethuar lokalin në zemër të Londrës në  Leicester Square për të shuar sherrin që ka vazhduar edhe jashtë ambienteve të lokalit .  Ata kanë nxjerrë shkopat e gomës pasi goditjet mes dy grupeve rivale kanë vazhduar edhe jasht.
Shtatë persona të lënduar rëndë por pa probleme për jetën janë dërguar në spital.
Ilir Balla njëri prej promotorëve të aktiviteteve për të rinj shqiptarë  e qujtur Festa Jonë i cili organizoi mbrëmejn shqiptare në lokalin SOUND  tha se u krijua një situatë e rëndë e cila po i bën ata të mendojnë realisht të heqin dorë nga të tilla organizime.
Ndërsa një trjetër promotor shqiptarë nga  Fundjava.com  tha se Rrahjet në të tilla veprimtari janë bërë të modës. Ne pranojmë vetëm djem të shoqëruar me vajza në aktivitetet tona. Megjithatë deri në fund të mbrësjes jemi në tension se çfarë mund të ndodhë. Është për të ardhur keq, që këto mundësi për tu argëtuar nën ritmet e muzikës shqiptare në Londër përgjaken. 


                                     Muzikë shqiptare  dhe rrahje

Nëse Xhamajkianët kur dëgjojnë muzikën e tyre të preferuar Rege pinë kanabis duke u zhytur në një botë tjetër , e kundërta ndodh me shqiptarët e Anglisë.
Kur ata dëgjojnë muzikë shqiptare karikohen për tu rrahur apo nxjerrë thikat.
Ngjarja në lokalin Sound nuk është një incident i izoluar. Vitin e shkuar  një festë shqiptare në zonën Shepherds Bush u përdor si arenë hakmarrje duke u çarë me thika mes dy grupeve rivale  që këndojnë  muzikë rrep.
Grupi OTR On Top of the Rest (mbi të gjithë) e cilësojnë veten si rrepistat shqiptarë më me emër në Londër. Ata janë përleshur me një grup tjetër duke nxjerrë thikat. Policia arrestoi pejstarë nga të dy grupet disa prej të cilëve janë në proces gjykimi.
Rasti më ektrem u shënua në një koncert natën e krishtlindjeve  të vitin 2004 në veri të Londrës në lagjen Wood Green. Gjatë një koncerti me këngëtar shkodran organizuar nga biznesmeni Besnik Berisha u ther me thikë për vdekje  Xhevahir Demaj. 
Aurori i vrasjes Robert Linadi pasi shkëmbeu disa fjalë me vitkimën doli nga salla dhe u kthye me një thikë  që e mori në makinën e tij, duke mos  u kontrolluar nga rojet e sigurisë kur u rikthye në sallë.
Pasi e ka goditur  Xhevahir Demaj ka mundur që ti mbijetojë goditjes për vetëm 20 minuta i mbuluar nga gjaku. Ai ka ndërruar jëtë në spital vetëm disa minuta pas mbërritjes dhe fillimit të përpjekjeve nga mjekët për ta mbajtur në jetë. 
Rober Linadi nga Malësia e Madhe  kap të nesërmen e krimit në portin e Doverit duke u larguar nga Anglia me një pasaportë falc.  Ai u dënua me burgim përjetë.
Kudo që shkojmë nëpër lokalet shqiptare jo vetëm në Londër por edhe në Luton apo vënde të tjera është e pamundur që mos të ketë rrahje mes të pranishmëve tha një muzikant shqiptar i cili nuk deshi ti përmendet emri.
Edhe shqiprarët e Birminghamit gjatë një koncerti tre vjet më parë nuk do ti shpëtonin  virusit të rrahjeve në një koncert me këngëtar shqiptarë.
Dëshmiratë i një arene tjetër rrahje në Lindje të Londrës ka qënë edhe vetë këngëtari Bujar Qamili.  Një promotor aktivitetesh nga Vlora është shprehur se ai ka vite që ka hequr dorë nga të tilla veprimtari. Shqiptarët  nuk vinë për tu argëtuar siç e bëjnë komunitetet e tjera por me thika në brez për tu rrahur e treguar se cili është më i forti.

----------


## juliana_86

Eh,si gjithmone shqiptaret shquhen per keshtu gjerash,grindje,rremuje,kercenime,ngacmime etj...  Flas keshtu sepse nuk eshte hera e pare dhe se besoj qe do jete e fundit ( uroj qe te jete) qe ndodhin keto gjera. Dhe kjo ndodh ngaqe disa prej tyre duan te tregojne trimerine apo forcen ndermjet njeri-tjetrit dhe nuk jane vetem ato qe e pesojne sherrin por edhe te tjere qe kan ardhur te argetohen. Vertet eshte per te ardhur TURP dhe gjithashtu sh.keq sepse ka ndodhur qe te merren dhe jete njerezish me grindje te tilla.Shpresoj qe te zene mend ndonjehere eshte vertete gje shume e ulet per te gjithe :i terbuar:  .    PS: Uroj qe mos te kene marre plage serioze kto te famshmit e sherrit....

----------


## qorrbiba

Gjetet c'te mesoni prej anglezeve...

----------


## niktironci

Ky eshte nje rast mjaft serjoz e cila tregon, kulturen dhe ``civilizimin``Shqipetar.
Nuk duhet te shqetesohemi per nj rast , kur eshte vetem nje apo dy Sqiptar.        . Kur perfshihen dhjetra atehere perse na vjen keq kur ka vite dhe shekuj qe na quajne njerez ``te  eger``. Ja nje rast flagrant, ku qetesine e ve, shkopi do thosha xhandari i Kalces . Turp shume i madh dhe uroj mos te kete qene asnje nga djemte , ose njerezit qe shkruajne ne forum. Hajd shendet , edhe mos ju vije keq kur ju therrasin me emra, flas per ata qe e meritojne.

----------


## KillinGRoutinE

> Eh,si gjithmone shqiptaret shquhen per keshtu gjerash,grindje,rremuje,kercenime,ngacmime etj...  Flas keshtu sepse nuk eshte hera e pare dhe se besoj qe do jete e fundit ( uroj qe te jete) qe ndodhin keto gjera. Dhe kjo ndodh ngaqe disa prej tyre duan te tregojne trimerine apo forcen ndermjet njeri-tjetrit dhe nuk jane vetem ato qe e pesojne sherrin por edhe te tjere qe kan ardhur te argetohen. Vertet eshte per te ardhur TURP dhe gjithashtu sh.keq sepse ka ndodhur qe te merren dhe jete njerezish me grindje te tilla.Shpresoj qe te zene mend ndonjehere eshte vertete gje shume e ulet per te gjithe .    PS: Uroj qe mos te kene marre plage serioze kto te famshmit e sherrit....



Juliana sherret i bejnte ata qe i bejne plaget i marrim ne te tjeret, Po a ka plage me te madhe se te te trogojne me gisht .....
Me te vertete e shoh me dyshim vendin ne pemen e evulucionit te nj pjese te mire te shoqerisse Shqipetare .!!! 
ndjej keqardhje ....eshte koha qe te kapni librat e jo thikat ....! nuk e di se cfare poezie do shkruante migjeni po te ishte gjalle patjeter kengen e mjerimit
po kesaj rradhe te mjerimit medor besoj ...

----------


## cufi british

mos u merzisni per rrahje te tilla ,se te tjeret bejne me keq se shqiptaret

----------


## RaPSouL

Sic Tha Dhe Ky lart ka edhe me keq sduhet te brengosemi mirepo eshte dicka negative kjo veti qe e kan te gjith shqiptaret po cte bejm..!

----------


## lojaxhiu

> Festat shqiptare  të  përgjakura
> 
> *Një tjetër festë shqiptare në Londër, një tjetër natë e përgjakshme me shtatë persona të plagosur.*
> 
>                                      Muzikë shqiptare  dhe rrahje
> 
> Nëse Xhamajkianët kur dëgjojnë muzikën e tyre të preferuar Rege pinë kanabis duke u zhytur në një botë tjetër , e kundërta ndodh me shqiptarët e Anglisë.
> *Kur ata dëgjojnë muzikë shqiptare karikohen për tu rrahur apo nxjerrë thikat.*



Ngadale o burr, ngadale. Po pse re... sa shpesh ndodh kjo? Ti me ket artikullin flet sikur zihen c'do dite neper festa. Edhe cfare esht kjo qe muzika shqiptare"karikon" shqiptaret per t'u zier?

Mos ja fut kot. Boll me keto sensacione pa vlera.

----------


## dibrani2006

_Te shqiptaret kjo eshte si semundje ngjitese._

----------


## goldian

> Juliana sherret i bejnte ata qe i bejne plaget i marrim ne te tjeret, Po a ka plage me te madhe se te te trogojne me gisht .....
> Me te vertete e shoh me dyshim vendin ne pemen e evulucionit te nj pjese te mire te shoqerisse Shqipetare .!!! 
> ndjej keqardhje ....eshte koha qe te kapni librat e jo thikat ....! nuk e di se cfare poezie do shkruante migjeni po te ishte gjalle patjeter kengen e mjerimit
> po kesaj rradhe te mjerimit medor besoj ...


ke folur shume mire
nuk ka plage me te madhe se te tregojne me gisht
respekte

----------


## Dorontina

> Postuar më parë nga KillinGRoutinE  
> Me te vertete e shoh me dyshim vendin ne pemen e evulucionit te nj pjese te mire te shoqerisse Shqipetare .!!! 
> *eshte koha qe te kapni librat e jo thikat ..*..!


------------------------------------------------------
qka prsin nga keto gjenerata me thika ????? degjenerim ...mafia garant ...
isha ne polici per te identifiku ate qe ka vjedh te une...kur hapa albumin me foto abababababab plot shqiptar ...thash nuk njof askend  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu


Shqiptarët në Britaninë e Madhe po dënohen në bazë të opinionit të keq krijuar për ta nga mediat britanike  dhe jo fakteve për krimet që ata akuzohen.
Juritë e proceseve gjyqësore po ndikohen në vendim-marrje nga ato që dëgjojnë dhe lexojnë rreth shqiptarëve duke mos i trajtuar ata si të barabartë përballë ligjit si të gjithë qytetarët e tjerë.
Më pas gjykatësit britanik lexojnë masa dënimi nga më të rëndat siç ishte rasti Kujtim Spahiut dënuar me 33 vite burg. Të jeshë shqiptar në Angli në sytë e bashkombasve të mi do të thotë të jesh kriminel do të deklaronte gjatë një interviste britanikja Sarah Oneill e cila po kërkon rishikimin e dënimit të Spahiut.


*Dënimi dy shqiptarëve*

Gazeta Shqip ka zbuluar fakte të reja rreth dënimit disa ditë më parë të dy shqiptarëve për përdhunim.
Endrit Gashi sëbashku me Gjergj Shpendin u dënuan në total me 17 vite burg.
Ata u gjetën fajtor për përdhunimin e një koleges së tyre kamarire natën e Krishtlindjeve. Dhjetë nga dymbëdhjetë antarët e jurisë ishin dakort për fajësinë e tyre. Ndërsa dy të tjerët kishin rezerva për ti shpallur ata fajtor.
Nga biseda me një punonjës të kafe Rouge ku punonin dy shqiptarët dhe viktima është mësuar se ajo i ka denoncuar ata për tu hakmarrë pasi u mor vesh që pas festës së Natës së Krishtinjeve kishte kryer mardhënje  seksuale me dy kolegët e saj shqiptarë.
Endritin e kam parë disa ditë pas asaj feste duke folur për një kohë të gjatë me vajzën me origjinë ruse. Ata po qeshnin me njëri tjetrin. Nëse Endriti e kishte përdhunuar si mund ajo të bisedonte me të e të qeshte? rrëfen personi që ka dijeni të plotë rreth asaj që ka ndodhur me kolegët e tij.
Më tej ai ka zbardhur të gjithë ngjarjen përse ajo denoncoi të dy shqiptarët se  e kishin përdhunuar.
Sipas tij ishte Gjergj Shpendi ai i cili u tregoi kolegëve të tjerë meshkuj në Kafe Rouge se sëbashku me Endritin kishin kryer mardhënje seksuale me kamarieren 22 vjeçare ruse me shtetësi britanike, pas mbarimit të festës.
Ajo e ka marrë vesh, se kjo ngjarje që  ka dashur ta mbajë sekret ishte bërë publike. 
Më pas ka menduar hakmarrjen duke i denoncuar ata  në polici se ishte përdhunuar.
Dëshmia e saj e filmuar siç ndodh në të tilla raste, është dhënë një muaj pas datës kur ajo pranoi me dëshirën e saj të shkojë në hotel me dy shqiptarët.
Rusja ka pranuar që të tre kanë qënë të pirë por ajo nuk kishte pranuar të kryente mardhënje seksuale me ta. Sipas dëshmisë së saj ishte Gjergj Shpendi ai i cili përdori forcë dhe e përdhunoi i pari.
Të dy shqiptarët kanë mohuar në mënyrë kategorike ta kenë përdhunuar atë.
Megjithatë juria është bindur me dëshminë e saj duke mos i dhënë rëndësi fatit se ajo nuk u mor me dhunë për të çuar në hotel.
Një tjetër motiv  për të denoncuar shqiptarët si përdhunues mund të jetë dëmshpërblimi që marrin viktimat e përdhunimit pasi personi që ka kryer përdhunimin gjendet fajtor.
Besohet se viktima e këtij rasti ta ketë studjuar mirë këtë mundësi për të përfituar kompensim si viktimë e një përdhunimi në kurriz të dy shqiptarëve.


*Rasti Megaman drejtësia me standart të dyfishtë*

Disa muaj më parë Kujtim Spahiu do të dënohej me 33 vite burg për një vrasje dhe tre tentative vrasje. Për ta gjetur atë fajtor nuk kishte prova solide që vërtetonin se ai ishte njeri që kishte hapur zjarr ndaj një grupi shqiptarësh.
Incidenti mes dy grupeve rivale shqiptare më 16 Tetor 2006 është i ngjashëm me atë të një muzikanti me ngjyrë drejtues i grupit So Solid Crew ndodhur në vitin 2004. Por vendimi gjyqësor krejt i kundërt.
Dwayne Vincent njohur me emrin e artit Megaman sëbashku me një mikun e tij nisen për të sqaruar një problem të mëparshëm me Colin Scarlet.
Carl Morgan mik i Vincent armatoset me një pistoletë me të cilen godet për vdekje Colin Scarlet.Sipas prokurosisë britanike ishte Vincent ai që inkurajori Morgan të kryente të shtinte me pistoletë katër herë mbi viktimën. Ngjatja është krejt e njëjtë me atë të Kujtim Spahiut i cili niset me Herland Bilalin për të sqaruar një sherr me Petrit Brahën. Më pas ishte Bilali ai që hap zjarr me armë kundra Brahës që shpëton për mrekulli megjithëse u plagos 4 pluma ndërsa mbetet i vdekur Prel Marku.
Për këtë ngjarje krejt të njëjtë Kujtim Spahiu do të dënohej me 33 vjet burg.
Ndërsa muzikanti me ngjyrë Dwayne Vincent Megaman më 26 Shtator 2006 do të shpallej i pafajshëm ndaj akuzave për vrasje. Ndërsa Carl Morgan u gjet fajtor.

----------


## Borix

Duhet te jesh realist, duke u munduar t'i pergjigjesh pyetjes: Perse ndodh kjo dukuri (edhe) per shqiptaret? Kot per kuriozitet, provo t'i japesh nje pergjigje.

----------


## KillinGRoutinE

*Nga Londra  12-11-2007, 07:00
Muhamed Veliu

Një shqiptar, i cili nuk ka kursyer të përdorë dhunën fizike ndaj bashkëshortes së tij britanike, që i mundësoi ardhjen përsëri në Angli pasi e dëbuan, është dënuar me tre vite burg. Ylber Kola e ka rrahur bashkëshorten deri në atë pikë sa i ka thyer këmbën në disa pjesë. Britmat e saj nga dhimbja e tmerrshme që shkaktonte këmba e thyer, nuk ia kanë prishur terezinë Kolës të telefonojë ambulancën*



plus dhe nje artikull qe fliste per dy veta qe perdhunuan shoqen e vet te pune ne menyre brutale ..etc ect kudiune .. ti vete isjruan me suprlativa pastaj shkruan qe i del ne mbrojtje sepse kam pershtyjen qe je perdoorues i mire i COPY/PASTE  :buzeqeshje:  :Lulja3:

----------


## qafezezi

Jo 33 vjet por ne litar. vetem keshtu frenohet krimi. Edhe mos beni gabim te krahasoni anglezet me shqiptaret, keta te fundit jane hanibale.

----------


## Endless

[QUOTE=qafezezi;1755415]Jo 33 vjet por ne litar. vetem keshtu frenohet krimi. *Edhe mos beni gabim te krahasoni anglezet me shqiptaret, keta te fundit jane hanibale.[/*QUOTE]


Edhe ti zotrote sh Shqiptar po me dukesh,keshtu qe mos thoje shqiptaret jane canibal,se me duket fut edhe veten pak aty! Ok ? Kur do t'i jepni njehere fund ketyre pergjithsimeve mes njeri tjetrit se na keni hequr mendjen?! C'rendesi se ca rrace eshte krimineli,krimineli duhet te marri denimin qe meriton edhe pike!Po thoje c'faje kane njerezit e e thjeshte qe punojne me djersen e ballit dhe kur vine puna paragjykohen per shkak te ketyre  kafsheve!


Me vjen keq per ata cunat,nese nuk kane bere asnje gje me dhune por me deshire!Shpresoje qe te vertetohet mos-fajesija e tyre,dhe ate bucen ta kalbin ne burg.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Me keto kthesa 180 gradeshe nuk i ben fare favore vetes o muhamed. Ti vete ke qene pjese e ketyre "gazetareve" qe i kane bere gjygje shtypi cunave shqiptare qe jane akuzuar.... me keq se shtrigat e Salemit.

Oh zot... ironia e kesaj teme eshte kaq e paperballueshme sa qe nuk mund te them gje tjeter.

----------


## Dorontina

mu me pelqen tema
duhet me tregu se qka bejn shqiptart jasht vendi
Nuk e din kodin e mergimit
*qdo shqiptar jasht vendi asht ambasador i vendit te vet !* 
vertet shqiptart jan shembull i keq edhe pse ka shum te mirê.
per at rastin qe dy shqiptaret kan dhunu kolegen ruse 22 vjeçare , e kan qu ne hotel tani i kan tregu shokve ne punpe !

*shqiptari hargjon 2000 kalori gjat seksit.
100 per seks
1900 kalori pas seksi  mu livdu me kend ishte !*

----------


## lojaxhiu

> per at rastin qe dy shqiptaret kan dhunu kolegen ruse 22 vjeçare , e kan qu ne hotel tani i kan tregu shokve ne punpe !


Po, kjo e justifikon qe ata te hane burg per perdhunim. "I tregoven shokeve te punes qe beren seks, o bo bo... Hajde ti varim!"

Me trego nje burr qe nuk mburret per keshtu lloj gjerash. Na e nxorre ti qe vetem shqiptaret mburren keshtu. Hajde... hajde...

Nuk mbaron se me cudituri vetija qe kane shqipetaret per te share veten, per cfare do lloj gjeje. Nje idiot na quan "Hanibal" (Kanibal???), tjetra na thot qe harxhojme 1900 kalori kur mburremi per seks...

----------


## alibaba

Hej Anglia ju la një shtet të vogël në konferencën e Londrës, sepse deshi që të mos mbijetoni pa ju përkulur asaj.
Anglezët ia arritën qëllimit, sot shqiptarët janë robër të anglezëve, dhe punojnë si gomarë, dhe vazhdimisht hanë dajak, e ju bëhen padrejtësi.

Sa mirë, sa lumturi. Ata që kanë menduar për të ardhmen sot kënaqen, kurse nipërit e budallenjve kanë mbetur budallenj.

----------

